# Is this normal?



## AliA (Oct 13, 2009)

Hinew to the forum, just wanted to sound out some ideas to those with lots of knowledgeI had to go to the ER a couple of months back as I had severe abdominal pain/cramping that radiated to back pain at day 6 of my cycle (I have v light periods and stop bleeding at day 2/3 normally).I was given tylenol and hyoscine i/v and morphine orally for the pain, and after a few hours everything settled down and was sent home. The doctor thought it might be endometriosis or adhesions, but I am now wondering of it is IBS.I had the same pains yesterday (Day 7 of cycle) and managed to control with co-codamol 30/500 and hyoscine again.I tend to get a little constipated and immensely bloated during my period, but the rest of the month have normal bowel movements, and the bloating subsides around day 14.Is a link with cycle/IBS normal? Does anyone else out there suffer like this?Thanks in advanceAlison


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Women who do not have IBS or any other GI problem often report they have some GI symptoms during their period.IBSers often report it is worse during their period.This is extremely common.A link to an article about this issue is pinned at the top of this forum.


----------

